# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  william shakepeare "HAMLET"

## thanhnga

Now, i am make a graduation thesis about the literary devices in depicting in tragedy in Hamlet. Have you ever read any related materials, share with me, tks :Smilewinkgrin:

----------

